# Ufc 152



## jfg82 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi,

Been looking forward to UFC 152, tries to find a bar in Paphos that's showing it. It's not a huge problem though since the dreambox at home will record it, so I ca ntransfer it here. But nothing beats live.....


----------



## jfg82 (Sep 22, 2012)

iPhone app is crap.

Anyhow, does anyone know someplace one could watch UFC152 live?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

What is UFC152?


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Veronica said:


> What is UFC152?


I believe it is some martial arts' tv programme or some such thing. I'm surprised you aren't up to speed with things like this.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> I believe it is some martial arts' tv programme or some such thing. I'm surprised you aren't up to speed with things like this.


Well of course I love martial arts


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh the knowledge and the interests required of being a forum moderator.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I just looked it up.


It's a fight program.


Similar to Eastenders, I think.



Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> I just looked it up.
> 
> 
> It's a fight program.
> ...


You had to look it up - a man of the world like you, Pete - I am shocked. Perhaps not as astonished by Veronica's lack of knowledge on the subject.

Have a great weekend, all of you. In 17 days Cyprus will never be the same again.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> I just looked it up.
> 
> 
> It's a fight program.
> ...



Ah that explains it. I never watch Eastenders, too much violence and misery


----------



## jfg82 (Sep 22, 2012)

So… no suggestions of a bar or establishment that show it? :/


----------



## Mr.Mario (Oct 3, 2012)

anywhere in Limasoll where events like this can be viewed ?


----------



## andyman2012 (May 20, 2012)

Prelims can be seen on facebook for all UFC events, you can stream but they are not all secure. Manuwa looked on top form and i think he has a good shot in the LH division


----------

